# Sore throat after cunnilingus



## preoQpydDlusion (Oct 27, 2007)

i trust my girl and she says she's clean, but whenever i go down on her my throat gets sore for a few days after. today i simply licked her juices off my finger and i now i got a soar throat. anyone ever have this?


----------



## kochab (Oct 27, 2007)

you may be interested in talking on some other web page..... i dont think you will get many answers to that here. try asking someone here -> XTube


----------



## butter111 (Oct 27, 2007)

thats nasty ive never ever had that problem maybe your allergic or she doesnt know what she has


----------



## kochab (Oct 27, 2007)

is she a cleanly type of girl. id hope so if u r going down on her but i thought i would ask.
perhaps you should ask her to get tested? have you told her about this?


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 27, 2007)

Am I really stoned or did he just ask that? lol I would get that checked out dude, doesn't sound normal to me.


----------



## 000420 (Oct 27, 2007)

here's a link..best of luck..and go to the doctor for sure..

Oral Sex and STIs

high lites:

Oral [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif]Gonorrhea:

[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif]Gonorrhea is transmitted when bacteria are present in body fluids. A person giving oral sex can get a gonorrhea infection of the throat if their partner has gonorrhea.

symptoms:

[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif]If you have an oral STI infection, you might experience a sore throat, tonsillitis, oral lesions, or cold sores. However, many oral STI cases are asymptomatic. If your partner(s) is diagnosed with an STI, you should see a medical provider to be tested and possibly treated.[/FONT]


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 27, 2007)

you probably just need your throat reamed out good. I'm sure she would be glad to help you out so to speak. VV


----------



## MagusALL (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah, sounds like an STD, although the part known as the vagina is moderately acidic which can cause irritation as well. id say, dont go down on her anymore. that or put some strep on your wang and ask her how she likes it. lol. get high


----------



## boatrowe (Oct 28, 2007)

luckilly fdd has put up this link it may be the problem it explains exactly how to get rid of it Centipede filled vagina - Encyclopedia Dramatica


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2007)

boatrowe said:


> luckilly fdd has put up this link it may be the problem it explains exactly how to get rid of it Centipede filled vagina - Encyclopedia Dramatica



i was just going to say..."it must be the centipedes". lol


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 30, 2007)

Maybe it is the soap she is using?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Oct 30, 2007)

reporting back in.. here's a story for ya

yesterday was real bad. any cut or strained piece of flesh in my mouth was aching. the wounds were (still are) enflamed, surrounded my white, dead tissue. my uvula was so swollen it dangled a good cm or two down my throat. i think i've solved the puzzle though (with help from you guys, of course)

1- i'm a pretty sensitive guy, tissue-wise. my skin dries up real easy, i get small rashes from soap, etc. 

2- my toothbrush is stored in a bad spot in my bathroom

you might know where i'm going with this. my mouth was a bit vulnerable after being intimate with her, and then i brushed my teeth with a tainted toothbrush. 
at my house, everybody puts their toothbrush in a cup to the right of the bathroom sink, if the cup is tipped over or knocked off the sink, it all falls into the wastebasket,or on the floor next to the toilet (which hasn't been cleaned in years). it happens fairly often.
not too long ago i found my toothbrush covered in hair and grime (somebody must have tipped shit over and just scooped it all back into the cup.) i was stupid/lazy, didn't do shit about it. i just rinsed it off with water and continued on with my business. i had been using that toothbrush the entire time i've been with this girl

got myself a new toothbrush, i can feel things getting better. i'm now keeping my toothbrush in my bedroom. i'll probably be cleaning it with dish soap from now on too. i just wish i had some cash to get this shit checked out..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 30, 2007)

WOW.... you could soak your toothbrush listerine or some strong mouth wash.. I would not use soap  unless it is some all natural organic stuff..

did you share this story with your housemates?

iloveyou


----------



## sleepytown (Oct 30, 2007)

Just off of a quick search, I found a forum where an MD refutes the possibility of STD in an identical situation:

Sore throat after cunnilingus - STDs

This doctor-at-large for this STD forum says that this cannot be caused by STD. I think really, there needs to be a little bit more information revealed. For how long and how often have you been performing cunnilingus? Do you swallow a lot of her "juices"? The pH of a _healthy_ vagina is around 4 (3.8-4.5), which is pretty acidic compared to most things you would be swallowing on a daily basis. If you happened to swallow a lot of this stuff, you could certainly feel a little bit of a sting from it, especially if you have any open cuts. 

I, however, have experienced something like this once, and it was not because of the acidity, it was because the girl was too alkaline. Many [misguided] women try to wash their vagina as well as they can, especially in the wake of an impending sexual experience. The pH of regular soap is closer to 10, and soap will certainly make your throat sore. My one experience with this happened because I had said something rather dirty to the girl earlier in the day ("I'm going to eat that pussy all night" or something along those lines) and she went home and overcompensated greatly with a shower, razor and a bar of soap. By the time I was face to face with my favorite vagina, it was sour, bitter, and inedible. I popped up with a sore throat just like yours. So I suppose it could go either way.

So,

Was she washing? Was she natural? Were you swallowing mouthfuls? Are you allergic to things? Are those things present? If she is washing with regular soap, (as it was in my exerience with post-cunnilingual pharyngitis) then tell her to either stop, or go out of her way to get a low-pH soap. It could even make a thoughtful and helpful "thinking of you" gift. They can be hard to find, but are much better for her vaginal health. If you are just swallowing too much, try not to. Unless the toothbrushes are a fixture in this equation, I doubt they are the culprit.

I hope I at least provided another possibility (however unlikely) to you in this. I have long been an advocate of the practice of cunnilingus in forming healthy sexual relationships. Not only can it be rewarding for both parties, but it also quickens the onset of sexual comfortability and enlightens you to the needs of your woman. I wish you the best of luck, and try not to give up!

S-Town


----------



## sleepytown (Oct 30, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> Maybe it is the soap she is using?


Oh shit, I didn't see that you had suggested this. Well, at least I included a gross little story. I still shudder to think about that vagina. 

S-Town


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 30, 2007)

just wash your mouth out with hydrogen peroxide when you're done with her. and wash your toothbrush with some as well. that shit is a cureall.


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 30, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> reporting back in.. here's a story for ya
> 
> yesterday was real bad. any cut or strained piece of flesh in my mouth was aching. the wounds were (still are) enflamed, surrounded my white, dead tissue. my uvula was so swollen it dangled a good cm or two down my throat. i think i've solved the puzzle though (with help from you guys, of course)
> 
> ...


 
I still believe you have genorrhea of the mouth


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 30, 2007)

At any cost you can post pics of the pussy and I can let you know if it looks good or not


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 30, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> I still believe you have genorrhea of the mouth


and if anybody would recognize the symptoms, I am sure it would be you 

iloveyou


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 30, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> and if anybody would recognize the symptoms, I am sure it would be you
> 
> iloveyou


Damn right I would.........

ILOVEYOUALSO


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Oct 30, 2007)

sleepytown said:


> I, however, have experienced something like this once, and it was not because of the acidity, it was because the girl was too alkaline.


i'm hoping it's the soap. we'll see what happens when she switches stuff up



Zekedogg said:


> At any cost you can post pics of the pussy and I can let you know if it looks good or not


sick thing is, she has no symptoms at all

i'm heading to a doctor by the end of the week, i'll find out what's going on then. hopefully


----------



## rkm (Oct 31, 2007)

Its too late, it only takes one time. You are fucked man, you have the crawlin crud.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Nov 1, 2007)

-this just in-

it's fucking thrush

i have a fucking yeast infection in my mouth


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 1, 2007)

LMFAO Im sorry dude but that is just fucking wrong


----------



## Garden Knowm (Nov 1, 2007)

yummy!!!!!!!!


----------



## tckfui (Nov 1, 2007)

that sucks... at least a centipede didn't crawl into your mouth while you were going down...
man is wikipidea seriouse?!?!?! do people really get centipieds in there vagina???

I'm scared!!!


----------



## Kant (Nov 1, 2007)

tckfui said:


> that sucks... at least a centipede didn't crawl into your mouth while you were going down...
> man is wikipidea seriouse?!?!?! do people really get centipieds in there vagina???
> 
> I'm scared!!!


they're crunch but i always thought they could use some pepper. but watch out for those dick ants.Dick Ants - Encyclopedia Dramatica


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 1, 2007)

dude you guys are being dicks about it!

it could be an allergy, is this the girl the only person it's happened with? Some girls are allergic to certain male's sperm causing an itching burning sensation in the back of the throat. More than likely its not an STD or it would not go away and reoccur. and if it's instantatious as you stated, its likely not an std either. 

Perhaps try taking an anti inflamitory before you do it next time, see if that has any influence on it, like benadryl?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 1, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> -this just in-
> 
> it's fucking thrush
> 
> i have a fucking yeast infection in my mouth


oh whoa, i did NOT see that. holy shit.

you must have a weak immune system


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 1, 2007)

but his heart is in the right place. VV


----------



## kochab (Nov 2, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> but his heart is in the right place. VV


just not his tounge.....
OpenDNS
im not trying to rag on ya man. Um yeah, where do you live? any chance in getting some keflex from the local corner dealer. that shit'll kill anything. used it when i was a junkie because i knew someone who had access to it. I quit putting things into my viens and i dont have sickness problesm anymore. 
no offence but thrush is known as the kissing disease for a reason, maybe you should watch what you put your tounge into, you never know what other anatomy may have already been there


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 2, 2007)

kochab said:


> no offence but thrush is known as the kissing disease for a reason, maybe you should watch what you put your tounge into, you never know what other anatomy may have already been there


First off the kissing disease is mononucleosis. Secondly it's not caused from that. it's from certain foods and low immune system


----------



## Kant (Nov 2, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> -this just in-
> 
> it's fucking thrush
> 
> i have a fucking yeast infection in my mouth



oooh. i was soo hoping it would be the centipedes.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Nov 2, 2007)

i got to the doctors today, got my meds. it should be cleared up in a week or so. i'll get her some of that nice soap S-Town was talking about, otherwise i'm not gonna worry about it happening again. like katie said, my immune system has been weak lately, and my girl's been stressed like crazy. both of those, along with the fact that neither one of us is eating well nowadays, increases the risk. after things mellow out a bit i'll be back to doing what i do

fyi for the community:
Symptoms of thrush in an adult may include:
A burning feeling in the mouth and throat (at the start of a thrush infection).
White patches that adhere to the mouth and tongue. The tissue around the patches may be red, raw, and painful. If rubbed (during tooth brushing, for example), the patches and the tissue of the mouth may bleed easily.
A bad taste in the mouth or difficulty tasting foods. Some adults say they feel like they have cotton in their mouth.
Sore, red nipples in a breast-feeding mother. She may also have a severe burning pain in the nipples during and after breast-feeding. Her baby (who spreads thrush to the mother's nipples) may not have any symptoms.
thanks for the help yall


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Nov 2, 2007)

maybe i'll buy her some of those yeast infection "pills"..


----------



## ViRedd (Nov 6, 2007)

Soak your toothbrush in a 10% bleach solution. Do the same with your kitchen sponge. Clean the kitchen counter tops with the same solution. That's 10% bleach, 90% water. This should be done on a regular basis. Never store your toothbrush with other people's toothbrushes. 

Clean the toilet. ~lol~

Vi


----------



## Garden Knowm (Nov 6, 2007)

PURCHASE a new toothbrush!!

iloveyou


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Nov 7, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> PURCHASE a new toothbrush!!
> 
> iloveyou


lol i did that as soon as i got paranoid of it being the cause. i now keep my brush sitting in a cup in my room, i've been cleaning it with dish soap every time i use it too 



ViRedd said:


> Soak your toothbrush in a 10% bleach solution. Do the same with your kitchen sponge. Clean the kitchen counter tops with the same solution. That's 10% bleach, 90% water. This should be done on a regular basis. Never store your toothbrush with other people's toothbrushes.
> 
> Clean the toilet. ~lol~
> 
> Vi


golden advice, thanks man. way better than dish soap. i'd guess once a week should do well, would you agree?


this whole ordeal has been a real learning experience for me. not to mention i'm not taking some things for granted any more. a blessing in disguise i guess. 

here's hoping it doesn't turn me into a germ-obsessed etc etc..


----------



## closet.cult (Nov 13, 2007)

what an odd problem. if there are no other signs its hard to imagine its an STD.

but you know you can use like cling wrap for foods as a shield over her vag to avoid any juices. never done it before. i'm sure it probably doesn't feel as good to her.

***edit***
oh...i just saw about the thrush. hhmmmmmm. sucks to be you right now.


----------



## Tokesalot (Nov 14, 2007)

umm. wouldnt that smell like fish?


----------



## NO GROW (Nov 14, 2007)

Tokesalot said:


> umm. wouldnt that smell like fish?



LMAO........


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Nov 19, 2007)

Tokesalot said:


> umm. wouldnt that smell like fish?


doesn't really smell like fish. it smelt like yeast, straight up. if you ever get a chance, put some yeast in a cup with some water and a little bit of sugar. maybe spit in the cup a few times for extra effect. that'll give you the smell after a few days

all you taste and smell is that until it clears up

my mouth was filling up with saliva constantly. one night i woke up with my pillow soaked and smelling like hell. had to throw everything in for a wash before i went back to sleep on my couch


i wouldn't wish thrush on anybody but my worst enemy


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Nov 19, 2007)

Kant said:


> oooh. i was soo hoping it would be the centipedes.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## guttertrashsingalong (Nov 19, 2007)

LoL!LoL!LoL!LoL!LoL!LoL!


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Nov 19, 2007)

wow

ITTY 3ITTY 3A3Y ITTY 3ITTY 3OAT

any takers?


----------



## Erniedytn (Nov 19, 2007)

boatrowe said:


> luckilly fdd has put up this link it may be the problem it explains exactly how to get rid of it Centipede filled vagina - Encyclopedia Dramatica


This blew my fucking mind...and they are dead ass serious too


----------



## Organic Chemistry (Nov 20, 2007)

eww i think she has an STD and maybe you should talk to her about it. Deff don't go down on her again.


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 20, 2007)

Well I give you respect for posting about such a disturbing thing. I suppose it takes a real thoroughbred to catch a STD in yo mouth.


----------



## cjsesh00 (Nov 20, 2007)

its the bacteria. there is shit that lives deep in that cave that will love to inhabit your throat and take it over. use mouthwash after munching the box, that should go without saying


----------



## Erniedytn (Nov 20, 2007)

He said it was thrush guys.


----------



## DND (Nov 20, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> At any cost you can post pics of the pussy and I can let you know if it looks good or not


I laughed for 10 minutes straight when I read this.  Hope this problem has cleared up tho. Got to finish reading the thread.


----------



## DND (Nov 20, 2007)

Thrush is common in babies as well. Glad to hear it was only thrush, but this is the exact reason why I don't perform oral sex, I don't even like getting head really...does little to nothing for me. Sad but true, plus when I was younger I heard a comedian say "pisses all day, bleeds once a month... I ain't eatin' that shit". LOL That was 10 years ago when I really became sexually active and I average 2-3 times a year since then. This will likely bring it down to 0 times a year, my wife will thank you for this post.


----------



## justin2937 (Nov 20, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> you might know where i'm going with this. my mouth was a bit vulnerable after being intimate with her, and then i brushed my teeth with a tainted toothbrush.
> 
> at my house, everybody puts their toothbrush in a cup to the right of the bathroom sink, if the cup is tipped over or knocked off the sink, it all falls into the wastebasket, or on the floor next to the toilet (which hasn't been cleaned in years). it happens fairly often.
> 
> i had been using that toothbrush the entire time i've been with this girl


Lol, christ man. I open up a new tooth brush if it touches the sink, I'm also a huge cooter though. Lol, and it's the same toothbrush you've been using the whole time? New tooth brush every three months, haha, gotta keep those bristles nice. God I'm so lame. I'm almost 24 and I still have dreams where I lose my teeth and then I wake up crying. Once in a while. haha. But that is my worst nightmare.


----------



## m3atwad (Nov 20, 2007)

ewww you ate out a yeast infected vagina
you gross


----------



## m3atwad (Nov 20, 2007)

it is fucking funny though
ahahha
although i'll probably have nightmares for the rest of my life.


----------



## pandabear (Nov 20, 2007)

dude yeasty puss is the best, i like mine nice and fermented


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 20, 2007)

mix the yeast and sugar in a gallon jug of water and use this for c02 in your garden.......

better yet, eat her out in the grow room with sugar..., instant c02 !!


----------



## scias (Nov 20, 2007)

man this thread is narsty. glad i only masturbate. to non-yeast infected woman i might add.


----------



## kochab (Nov 20, 2007)

scias said:


> man this thread is narsty. glad i only masturbate. to non-yeast infected woman i might add.


have fun with that.
id rather her be yeasty than a stretched out porn star.......


----------



## Steve (Nov 20, 2007)

wow

just 
wow


----------



## Cearid (Nov 21, 2007)

...ditto...


----------



## m3atwad (Nov 21, 2007)

> BIGMIKE13
> 
> mix the yeast and sugar in a gallon jug of water and use this for c02 in your garden.......
> 
> better yet, eat her out in the grow room with sugar..., instant c02 !!


lmfao brilliant
just brilliant


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Nov 24, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> mix the yeast and sugar in a gallon jug of water and use this for c02 in your garden.......
> 
> better yet, eat her out in the grow room with sugar..., instant c02 !!


 lol kudos. beautiful



m3atwad said:


> ewww you ate out a yeast infected vagina
> you gross


oh, i forgot to bring something up.. i think..

my girl _may_ have had a higher yeast level at the time, (she didn't really taste or smell off) the part that really fucked me was me having a weak immune system at the time. i'd been sick for a while before hand, eating little to no food for months now, and i was feeling mad stress for various reasons

the moar you know...



Erniedytn said:


> This blew my fucking mind...and they are dead ass serious too


oh man, encyclopedia dramatica is full of bullshit . next time you got some time to shit away browse through that site, you'll find some of the most dramatically retarded bs you've seen in a good while


----------



## inbudwetrust (Nov 24, 2007)

I just threw up a little bit


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 10, 2008)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> i trust my girl and she says she's clean, but whenever i go down on her my throat gets sore for a few days after. today i simply licked her juices off my finger and i now i got a soar throat. anyone ever have this?


BUMP

because it takes a real mofo to come to the stoner forums for advice on this topic.

I envy you


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 10, 2008)

+ I like the title of the thread


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jan 14, 2008)

put sugar in your mouth and make co2 for ur grow room


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jan 14, 2008)

Opps already been said


----------



## ViRedd (Jan 14, 2008)

~lol~ ... I posted on the first page of this thread.

I must say ... It's really gone down hill. 

Vi


----------



## fizzx (Jan 18, 2008)

butter111 said:


> thats nasty ive never ever had that problem maybe your allergic or she doesnt know what she has


LOL maybe he's allergic to pussy?


----------



## flowergurl (Jan 18, 2008)

Had to stop and read this bit as I totally could not believe someone would ask such a question. You got stones man! . I'd say...speaking from education, experience (no I have never had a sore throat under similar circumstances) and an entire life with no Y chromosome that if your gal does not have an STD, she needs to start eating yogurt on a routine basis to try to restore her normal bacterial flora...sounds like maybe the yeast monster is involved. Some of the feminine hygene sprays can also cause a similar issue...and yes there are some with no detectable smell. Welcome to the girls room guys! Anyway, she should definatley be tested first to rule out STDs and may I suggest a trip to the gynecologist to make sure all is well. Another option would be a dental dam. This prevents fluids from going down your throat...well...you asked.....


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 19, 2008)

ya got any nude pics of yourself?^^^^^


----------



## asiankatie (Jan 20, 2008)

flowergurl said:


> Had to stop and read this bit as I totally could not believe someone would ask such a question. You got stones man! . I'd say...speaking from education, experience (no I have never had a sore throat under similar circumstances) and an entire life with no Y chromosome that if your gal does not have an STD, she needs to start eating yogurt on a routine basis to try to restore her normal bacterial flora...sounds like maybe the yeast monster is involved. Some of the feminine hygene sprays can also cause a similar issue...and yes there are some with no detectable smell. Welcome to the girls room guys! Anyway, she should definatley be tested first to rule out STDs and may I suggest a trip to the gynecologist to make sure all is well. Another option would be a dental dam. This prevents fluids from going down your throat...well...you asked.....


men dont go to the gyno LOLOLOL

and besides that if you read back a while he finds out what it is.


----------



## creeder (Jan 20, 2008)

I thinks its a yeast infection or she is yeasty. Throw here is the shower and try right after and see but thats what I suspect. I'm sure its not a std though.


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2008)

damn, i have to say man, i've gottten minor thrush... sucks ass. it was cause of HER tho, not my diet, she was , idk, too yeasty. it's not fun. thing is, she still well... idk, but it's hard to not go down on her ,ya kno bros and sistas\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\|? you feel me, right?


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jan 23, 2008)

too yeasty. yum.

So, how are we now?


----------



## DWR (Jan 23, 2008)

why the hell would you lick her juices off dude ... maybe thats why.... the juice is to be fuck'd, real hard ^^

slippery sloppy ^^ mmmmmm ^^ lol ^^


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jan 23, 2008)

tasting each other is fun.





heh.
unless you catch something, like, say, thrush.  
and dude im just playing im not knocking you or your girl im glad it wasnt something worse.


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 23, 2008)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> i trust my girl and she says she's clean, but whenever i go down on her my throat gets sore for a few days after. today i simply licked her juices off my finger and i now i got a soar throat. anyone ever have this?


thats easy.....your gay.....and allergic to pussy//......8=========> lmfao


----------



## DWR (Jan 23, 2008)

beatdown27 said:


> thats easy.....your gay.....and allergic to pussy//......8=========> lmfao


 that made me laugh ^^ 

And tasting each other in what way ? i mean i dont want to taste my girlfriend.... i want to lick her pussy... not taste it to be honest... Now that is not my thing ^^ 

rofl.... rofl .... rofl .......


----------



## DWR (Jan 23, 2008)

beatdown27 said:


> thats easy.....your gay.....and allergic to pussy//......8=========> lmfao


 that made me laugh ^^ 

And tasting each other in what way ? i mean i dont want to taste my girlfriend.... i want to lick her pussy... not taste it to be honest... Now that is not my thing ^^ 

rofl.... rofl .... rofl .......


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 23, 2008)

this thread cracked me up and put me off my dinner oops i mean pussy lol my gf aint gonna be happy its y shes with me.


----------



## RedParadox (Oct 29, 2011)

Had to do some serious digging to find this thread on the internet. I've had this problem. First girl I went down on wasn't all that clean (few years ago, my standards were a little low =/ ) caused me to get the exact same sore throat symptoms every time. If I made damn well sure I swallowed nothing and used mouthwash I was fine. It got so bad once though that my throat was fucked up for 2 weeks and I started coughing up pleghm that, you guessed it, was brown and smelled like yeast. I was pretty grossed out. 
Fast forwarding now, my current girlfriend causes the same problem only when I go down on her and she is the cleanest person I now know. We've been trying to figure out what exactly is causing the problem and it could simply be the soap she is using to clean herself before we have sex. Thanks for sharing your experience man, as shitty as it way, it's helped me out here 5 years later lol.


----------



## sworth (Oct 29, 2011)

RedParadox said:


> Had to do some serious digging to find this thread on the internet. I've had this problem. First girl I went down on wasn't all that clean (few years ago, my standards were a little low =/ ) caused me to get the exact same sore throat symptoms every time. If I made damn well sure I swallowed nothing and used mouthwash I was fine. It got so bad once though that my throat was fucked up for 2 weeks and I started coughing up pleghm that, you guessed it, was brown and smelled like yeast. I was pretty grossed out.
> Fast forwarding now, my current girlfriend causes the same problem only when I go down on her and she is the cleanest person I now know. We've been trying to figure out what exactly is causing the problem and it could simply be the soap she is using to clean herself before we have sex. Thanks for sharing your experience man, as shitty as it way, it's helped me out here 5 years later lol.


Dude, I'd see the doctor if I were you. Thrush! May well be carrying it without showing symptoms until after pleasuring your woman...imo.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2011)

and there are people here who want to delete all the "old threads". 

just because it was posted 4 years ago doesn't mean it won't be helpful today.


----------



## dp sux (Oct 29, 2011)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I dnt think my girl would be my girl any more if she had the toxic pussy juice yours has moe!!!!!!!!


----------



## T Ray (Oct 29, 2011)

Did someone say Colonel Angus? "Could it really be Colonel Angus?"

[video]http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/colonel-angus-comes-home/274580[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 29, 2011)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> i trust my girl and she says she's clean, but whenever i go down on her my throat gets sore for a few days after. today i simply licked her juices off my finger and i now i got a soar throat. anyone ever have this?


Dude, it's nothing serious. Probably...

It's just acidic..... imagine licking a lemon for 45 mins.... then think about how your tongue/throat would feel.... common sense man..... common sense.


Maybe you could just throw a handful of baking powder at her box.... lol - or soak her with ph up? hahahaha!


----------

